# Tropical Corner (with pics)



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

This area of the garden is a real sun trap during the day and a nice place to sit in the evenings. Thought I'd give it a bit of a make over ... as ever, on a budget 










Using this pallet ...










And a pressure treated fence post (as seen on the right hand side)










Job Done ...


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Tided the area up nicely. What are you plant cordalines or yukkas.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheers ! It's a cordaline. Had it about two years and it's doubled in size.. the red ones picked up at the same time are a shadow of their former selves. Certainly not as hardy as the green. Debating whether to plant the green in the ground.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice......our place gets the sun all day and we’ve just started on 'landscaping' a large area of the garden where nothing grows due to the surrounding Conifers leaving it a dust bowl in the drier months and a bleeding eyesore! I’ve been taking photos as we go so I might do a thread when it’s all completed..... be a while yet though! I got 14 lights very similar to yours from Screwfix andgotta say, with the Cool White LEDs in, they look awesome for the price and do throw out some good light in a 'just right' spread....stay tuned!


----------

